# Pregnant Marbled Newt?



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

Looking at my female Marbled Newt she seems to have aquired quite a belly. She is usually quite thick but now the fat seems to be more towards the tail than the belly... if you get what I mean.

My newts are fed every 3-4 days on crickets or bloodworm and each get their equal share. My male newt is at a healthy weight.

The female looks a healthy weight but I have noticed a gain so does anyone think that she could possibly be carrying eggs? Or that shes just a bit tubby... or that it's too early to tell?

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## reptile_maniac (Jan 5, 2010)

*yes*

she looks pregnant but only if i were to hold her i could be definante but right now im 85% sure
and i see what you mean by looking pregnant (take her to your nearest vets if you can as she will need special heating requirements but only your vet will be abel to tell you the right temp also the newts like being warm its like going to benidorm for them lol)
also those pic's were very good!


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

reptile_maniac said:


> she looks pregnant but only if i were to hold her i could be definante but right now im 85% sure
> and i see what you mean by looking pregnant (take her to your nearest vets if you can as she will need special heating requirements but only your vet will be abel to tell you the right temp also the newts like being warm its like going to benidorm for them lol)
> also those pic's were very good!


 
Pregnant Newts need a higher temperature? :S

Don't get me wrong I'm no expert myself. I know nothing about Newt mating, only that they breed during the cold wintering months in water.

But Newts prefer very cold climates so why would they need a warm climate for pregnancy?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

honestly in now way could I surely say she gravid, to me she just looks like a nice sized girls, they tend to be a bit more chunky than the males, but then again it would explain weight gain so she might be (just wait and see)

also courtship usually takes place in water (following a cooling period) and you keep them in a mostly terrestrial set-up dont you?


----------



## diamondwolf130 (Oct 19, 2009)

spend_day said:


> honestly in now way could I surely say she gravid, to me she just looks like a nice sized girls, they tend to be a bit more chunky than the males, but then again it would explain weight gain so she might be (just wait and see)
> 
> also courtship usually takes place in water (following a cooling period) and you keep them in a mostly terrestrial set-up dont you?


They used to be in an 80% aquatic setup untill I found out they prefered terrestrial. I only switched it to terrestrial a few days ago.

Your right, she probably isn't pregnant. Just got a bit excited over nothing >_< lol.


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

Need extra heating????
Newts will not need extra heating or a visit to the vets.
Newts kept with the correct photoperiod [and-or] a slight cooling over winter usually come into breeding condition naturally and will lay eggs as the temperatures rise slightly in the spring
a good care sheet can be found here
Caudata Culture Species Entry - Triturus marmoratus
This is the right time of year for your marbled female to develop eggs so maybe thats what you have there.
my females are swelling with eggs, and the male is crested up and tail fanning.
Eggs could be layed anytime from now untill the spring

ps, my adult marbled newts prefer an almost complete aquatic existance year round, very rarely leaving the water, however I have had some in the past that would leave the water naturally shortly after breeding, then return to the water to breed from anytime between now and march


----------

